# Sulcatas and kitties



## jjaymeza (Apr 17, 2018)

Do Sulcata tortoises and cats get along when the tortoises get larger?


----------



## wellington (Apr 17, 2018)

It's not a good idea. One or the other can get badly hurt. I believe we have a member who's cat harmed the tortoise.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 17, 2018)

I wouldn’t call it “getting along”. The most they would do is tolerate each other.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 17, 2018)

Cats LOVE to lay under the tortoise's indoor lights (and maybe use the substrate for their daily ablutions)


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 17, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Cats LOVE to lay under the tortoise's indoor lights (and maybe use the substrate for their daily ablutions)



Yeah, it took me a long time to get my cat to stop laying in curtis’s enclosure, lol. I don’t think he was too bothered, because he would be walking around and eating normally, and my cat wasn’t paying him any attention, but it still wasn’t ideal, lol


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 17, 2018)

Maybe if they are raised together it would get them to not fight?


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 17, 2018)

jjaymeza said:


> Maybe if they are raised together it would get them to not fight?



What do you mean “raised together”? Are you trying to permanently House a cat with a tortoise?
If you put a kitten with a hatchling, it would most definitely be harmed.
You should never purposely put another animals with a tortoise(unless for a bioactive enclosure).


----------



## jjaymeza (Apr 17, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> What do you mean “raised together”? Are you trying to permanently House a cat with a tortoise?
> If you put a kitten with a hatchling, it would most definitely be harmed.
> You should never purposely put another animals with a tortoise(unless for a bioactive enclosure).



I agree I’m just thinking super long term my boyfriend was wanting a cat but I’m in the process of building a tortoise farm so just thought I’d hear some feed back now.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 17, 2018)

jjaymeza said:


> I agree I’m just thinking super long term my boyfriend was wanting a cat but I’m in the process of building a tortoise farm so just thought I’d hear some feed back now.



I would just do my best to keep her out, but if she does manage to get in, it’s no biggy if no serious damage is done.


----------

